# Tv in streaming.



## Old belledejour (28 Dicembre 2008)

Parlando di cose più serie rispetto al soggetto del mio ultimo post, vorrei chiedervi se anche voi guardate la Tv in streaming.

Io quella "normale" non l'accendo quasi mai, film, telefilm, ehm cartoni animati li guardo su ANIMEDB. 

Per coloro che non sapessero cos'è spero di rendervi un servizio utile.
E' come un forum qualunque, bisogna registrarsi ( partecipare lasciando qualche commento qua e là) e cliccare su STREAMING entrando si accede a tantissimi film, telefilm e altro.
Es. C'è tutta la seria del Dott. House/ Sex and the city/ La Tata ect ect ect
Solo grazie a questo sito ho rivisto per la 100 volta anche quest'anno FANTAGHIRO!!! 








Ovviamente è tutto gratis, e non accorrono giorni di dowload.


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Parlando di cose più serie rispetto al soggetto del mio ultimo post, vorrei chiedervi se anche voi guardate la Tv in streaming.
> 
> Io quella "normale" non l'accendo quasi mai, film, telefilm, ehm cartoni animati li guardo su ANIMEDB.
> 
> ...


Io mi son fermato a Sky. La mi evoluzione si è fermata lì. Tu sei un gradino sopra. Diciamo che se tu sei l'homo sapiens io sono il Gorilla  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## tatitati (3 Gennaio 2009)

io sono felice di avere molto di meglio da fare


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io mi son fermato a Sky. La mi evoluzione si è fermata lì. Tu sei un gradino sopra. Diciamo che se tu sei l'homo sapiens io sono il Gorilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se vuoi ti trasformo in homo sapiens pure a te! Non è difficile eh!!!
E Sky si paga e sei vincolato con gli orari. Qui è tutto gratis!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Parlando di cose più serie rispetto al soggetto del mio ultimo post, vorrei chiedervi se anche voi guardate la Tv in streaming.
> 
> Io quella "normale" non l'accendo quasi mai, film, telefilm, ehm cartoni animati li guardo su ANIMEDB.
> 
> ...


Non riesco mi esce 

 SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

P/R vai qui e registrati

http://www.animedb.tv/forum/


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> P/R vai qui e registrati
> 
> http://www.animedb.tv/forum/








 era in "restauro" quando avevo provato


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> era in "restauro" quando avevo provato








  fammi sapere se ti piace.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Gennaio 2009)

Io mi sono registrato ma mi dice che non sono autorizzato a vedere le liste dei video.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io mi sono registrato ma mi dice che non sono autorizzato a vedere le liste dei video.


 Anch'io, sono in attesa di conferma via mail.


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

Dopo la conferma, lasciate una decina di messaggi un po' ovunque.
Interagite!
Messaggi come in un forum normale, basta anche solo un : CIAO/ Che bel sito/ Baci a tutti 
e cose simili.

A volte lo aggiornano e per vedere i film bisogna essere UTENTI ATTIVI.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Gennaio 2009)

ma anche a voi dopo 72min dice che dovete aspettare un'ora per vedere altro?
solo per curiosità... no,non è vero, è proprio dipendenza legata allo stare a casa a non far nulla!!!! aiutoooooooooo


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma anche a voi dopo 72min dice che dovete aspettare un'ora per vedere altro?
> solo per curiosità... no,non è vero, è proprio dipendenza legata allo stare a casa a non far nulla!!!! aiutoooooooooo


disconnettiti, e fai aggiorna sulla pagina che si è fermata 72.
Cambiando ip, lo freghi.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Gennaio 2009)

aspè.
disconnetto in che senso? dal web in generale?


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> aspè.
> disconnetto in che senso? dal web in generale?


la connessione internet.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> la connessione internet.


 ci ho provato. disconnetto e poi aggiorno con f5 ma forse non mi cambia ip.
ho pure cambiato nick. niente.


----------

